
The Science of When to Get Married - peter123
http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2009-04-07/the-science-of-when-to-get-married/
======
petercooper
Good article and a great highlight of just how crazy brain chemicals end up
making a lot of our decisions for us. I'd just add, don't even think of
getting married for the sex - that all changes.

~~~
electromagnetic
Actually I don't think the quantity of sex actually changes after getting
married. I think people think "Well we spend about 10 hours a week together,
and we have sex like 3 times... that should mean in a 168 hour week I'll have
sex like 50 times!" No, you'll still only have sex 3 times in a week.

My wife and I used to live in separate countries (before we were married) so
when we saw each other we managed to get about 4 months worth of sex into 2
weeks. I get just as much sex now that am married as I did before I was
married, just now I don't have to go through 4 months of celibacy in between
it.

Honestly the sex doesn't change, if anything I get more now that I'm married,
and I certainly get it more regularly.

My personal advice: never expect to get _more_ sex by getting married. If you
get it _n_ times a week, evaluate if that amount is enough for the next 30
years, if it's not slap yourself in the face because if you fuck it up you
could well get 0 times a week for the next 30 years. C'mon we're geeks, our
chances for sex aren't astronomically high.

------
ananthrk
(Content in a single page) [http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-
stories/2009-04-07/th...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-
stories/2009-04-07/the-science-of-when-to-get-married/p/)

In the middle of all the chemical names, this is the only one that stayed

 _“Start acclimating to uncertainty as a way of life.”_

:)

------
io
"'The rational brain can only take in seven pieces of information at one
time,' Lehrer says. 'When it gets more than that, it’s like an old computer
trying to run Vista.'"

Zing!

Will Vista's legacy be a pop-culture simile for an overburdened machine?

------
henryw
it didn't really answer the question 'When to Get Married' in a concrete
manner. i wish we had a way to rate these articles from 1 star to 5 stars next
to the title like for yahoo movies.

~~~
dandelany
Agreed, I was hoping this article would contain the distribution of divorce
rate vs. age, which I found at: <http://www.divorcerate.org/>

Interestingly enough, the divorce rate is highest for those who get married
between the ages of 20-24, 10% higher for women and 27% higher for men than
the <20 category.

------
electromagnetic
> _The men she approached as they were crossing were much likely to call her
> in the coming days. Why? “The scientists attributed it to the
> misidentification of those bodily symptoms of fear,” says Lehrer. “They
> thought they were aroused and attracted, but they were only scared.” The men
> she approached as they were crossing were much likely to call her in the
> coming days. Why? “The scientists attributed it to the misidentification of
> those bodily symptoms of fear,” says Lehrer. “They thought they were aroused
> and attracted, but they were only scared.”_

And that's why some men marry women they're afraid of.

------
steveplace
_When it comes to romantic decision-making, neuroscientists say the rational
part of our brain gets dumped._

Yes. The blood flows out of the head and into other parts.

------
dbul

      while(!successful) {
        successful = AttemptSuccess();
      }
      ExploreMarriage();

